# MK-677 @ IronMagResearch



## GYMnTONIC (May 4, 2016)

*Use my code "WES15" in all capital letters at checkout to get 15% off MK-677 and all other products *
https://www.ironmagresearch.com/products/mk-677/
*
Highest Quality, all lab tested for purity and true to dosaging.*


*Product Description*

*25mg/ml 30ml bottle*
*MK-0677 is a non-peptidic, potent, long-acting,  orally-active, and selective agonist of the ghrelin/growth hormone  secretagogue receptor (GHSR) and a growth hormone secretagogue,  mimicking the growth hormone (GH)-stimulating action of the endogenous  hormone ghrelin. It has been demonstrated to increase the release of,  and produces sustained increases in plasma levels of several hormones  including GH and insulin-like growth factor 1 (IGF-1), but without  affecting cortisol levels. It is currently under development as a  potential treatment for reduced levels of these hormones, such as in  children or elderly adults with growth hormone deficiency, and human  studies have shown it to increase both muscle mass and bone mineral  density, making it a promising therapy for the treatment of frailty in  the elderly. It also alters metabolism of body fat and so may have  application in the treatment of obesity.*
 WARNING: This product, MK-677 is for research use only. MK-677 is NOT  for human use and can be harmful if ingested into the body. MK-677 is  for research laboratory use only and all MK-677 dosage amounts for  non-human use and only research use must be consulted with by a trained  professional. This product is NOT in a sterile solution and is NOT to be  injected. MK-677 should only be handled by licensed, qualified  professionals. MK-677 is not a drug, food, or cosmetic and should not be  misbranded, misused or mislabeled as a drug, food or cosmetic. MK-677  is a research chemical for research purposes.


----------



## GYMnTONIC (May 9, 2016)

^^^


----------

